# Lost Photos from the Selma March



## cgw (Dec 20, 2014)

Some very strong images:

The Long Road from Selma to Montgomery | The New Yorker


----------



## limr (Dec 20, 2014)

Nice. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Ysarex (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks. Appropriately topical again today.

Joe


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 20, 2014)

Powerful photographs. I remember the '60's so full of war, riots, music, dreams and hope.


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 20, 2014)

PS- Thank you for sharing.

G


----------



## Paul Josaph (Dec 22, 2014)

cgw said:


> Some very strong images:
> 
> The Long Road from Selma to Montgomery | The New Yorker


Thanks for posting amazing photography.


----------



## Paul Josaph (Dec 22, 2014)

Gary A. said:


> Powerful photographs. I remember the '60's so full of war, riots, music, dreams and hope.



yes these photos are awesome.


----------



## Bernie K. (Jan 1, 2015)

Yes timely and relevant today.


----------



## Bluegrasser (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks for posting


----------



## Bernie K. (Jan 7, 2015)

It's always interesting to see some of the older photographs.

I just found an interesting new site that photos can be loaded on for free and your renumerated for images used.

It looks new and has thousands of images. Their press release indicates that some great old hardly veiwed  images are going on soon.

It's Clickstarpics.

Worth a look may be a good income source for amateurs and professionals alike.

Let's know if you agree. I may load a few images.


----------

